# remove bios password on fujitsu siemens s series laptop



## carlo1231 (Jan 15, 2008)

hi
i have got a fujitsu siemens laptop and cant remember my bios lock fujitsu wont help me because i aint the original buyer as i bought it second hand from ebay. whne i goto go into the bios it has a password is there anyone who can help me remove this as i need to upgeade my harddrive and cant untill this is solved. please let me know the laptop is s series fujitsu siemens..

any help would be great thank you


----------



## Ariesjill (Jun 27, 2006)

carlo1231 said:


> hi
> i have got a fujitsu siemens laptop and cant remember my bios lock fujitsu wont help me because i aint the original buyer as i bought it second hand from ebay. whne i goto go into the bios it has a password is there anyone who can help me remove this as i need to upgeade my harddrive and cant untill this is solved. please let me know the laptop is s series fujitsu siemens..
> 
> any help would be great thank you


Pls read the site rules; we do not go there and for obvious reasons; I have same issues with my first puter, old Toshiba lappy., I forgot the bios password I set for. And yes, re bios passwords even reformatting will not help.

I would suggest U email the eBay vendor; you bought a system with the premise you could get into it, yes? Unless U din.

Best,
Jill


----------



## carlo1231 (Jan 15, 2008)

what do you mean read site rules what have i done wrong i got a tech problem so im using a techy forum i cant get hold of the guy from ebay as his account was suspended 2 months ago.


----------



## Ariesjill (Jun 27, 2006)

carlo1231 said:


> what do you mean read site rules what have i done wrong i got a tech problem so im using a techy forum i cant get hold of the guy from ebay as his account was suspended 2 months ago.


Carlo, you are not totally inspiring trust and hugs. Stop throwing down & copping attitude;, this is not about you, this is about intelligently conceived rules for obvious reasons for integrity driven, responsible humans.

Now chill and email the vendor....assuming there is a vendor. And if U got it from a guy also selling rolexes under an overpass...wut can I say?

BE NICE.

And if true story re the guy...FILE A FORMAL COMPLAINT WITH EBAY AND PAYPAL. You've had this thing for over two months and only now trippin? The dog ate my homework did not even work in middlschool. No it Di-Inn.
DO NOT INVOLVE US.

FINITO!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Google is your friend.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

we will not help with any password problems because we cannot ascertain without doubt if a genuine request


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Jill,

First of all, please show a little more professionalism in the technical forums, ie. lose the chat speak and a little attitude adjustment of your own is in order.

Secondly, if you see something that is in violation of the rules, please report it to the "real" moderators for handling, rather than taking matters into your own hands.


----------

